# Any new Ruger LCP in Michigan



## shootercoop (Mar 19, 2008)

I have been looking to purchase the new Ruger LCP in Michigan and all the dealers I talk to say they have no idea when they will be in stock.
Is it just Michigan or did Ruger drop the ball and release the gun on the market before they were ready.


----------



## brisk21 (Mar 14, 2008)

good luck finding one, Ive looked all over west michigan and nobody has them right now. one store got in 6 and sold them within 2 hours, and I heard another store just ordered a bunch of them, so I'm guessing within a few weeks they will be here.


----------



## AZ Outlaws (Dec 3, 2007)

As with any new product... there were just so many made for anticipated sales. The hype of Ruger's new LCP is making the demand more than they can produce. I've been to the Ruger plant in Prescott, AZ a couple of weeks ago and talked with one of their managers. They are making the LCP as fast as they can. Their bigger distributors are getting most of the allocations, which in turn puts the smaller distributor and gun shops at the back of the line.

The LCP's are out there. As with all popular new products, you have to wait for supply to catch up with demand and then things will smooth out.

My little pocket pistol bought on 3-13-08 for $280.00 + tax out the door....


----------



## AZ Outlaws (Dec 3, 2007)

Deleted... accidental double post.


----------



## Jackle1886 (Dec 21, 2007)

I've been to two places and haven't seen any.


----------

